# 14" agressive mud tire?



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

My friend is looking for a new rim and tire combo. He wants to go with a 27 or 28 but wants to go 14" What is a good mud tire in that tire size and comparable to say a Gator, and also that runs more true to size.


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

silverbacks make 28, Outlaws you would have to go with 31" on the 14" rims. Im sorta in the same boat.. so i think i desided ill get 30" backs next time i buy tires


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

Sorry, you cannot get 28 backs on the 14".. If you are going 14" rims with 27" tires.. you got slim pickings all i can think of is Zilla, but its not that hardcore mud


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

I told him if he goes zilla's to go at least 30's.


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

if hes gunna go 30s go Backs :-O Im actaully considering getting another set of rims so i can get some mudders on 12" rims, and keep my zillas on the 14's for trail riding


----------



## mathew_101 (Oct 17, 2010)

terminators have a 28" on a 14" wheel


----------



## grizz660muddin (Apr 1, 2011)

theres the outlaw radial, swamplite and the itp 589


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

If he can wait a month or two the new 29.5 outlaw will be out in a 14" rim. I know that's what I'm waiting for.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

mathew_101 said:


> terminators have a 28" on a 14" wheel


 :agreed: Great tire !!!!


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

primetime1267 said:


> If he can wait a month or two the new 29.5 outlaw will be out in a 14" rim. I know that's what I'm waiting for.




any truth to this? iv been hearing this for a year now..


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

grizz660muddin said:


> theres the outlaw radial, swamplite and the itp 589



From what i understand the radial outlaw is the poops for mud


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hell yeah it's the truth, LOL..... Go jump on highlifter and check out the prototype of the tire straight from highlifter.. Dan and Scott have been talking about release dates in the tire forum.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

It is hard to wait when you want it for the summer. HL should have come out with the 14" sizes along time ago of all CO. to wait why them.This is why i went some where else too.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I dont think they wait, I think they leak too early.... lol. Other places can keep secrets longer, HL can't seem to keep one at all. We all knew about the 31 a year before we ever got to see one.


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

they got 1 month to have the outlaw 2 out or im going term, or backs.. unless the season drys up then im thinkin 30" zillas, The 27 zillas i got now run good.. but extra hight might be sweet..


----------

